# Hechturlaub am Haldenvassdraget - Øymarksjøen



## Travis_Outlaw (9. Dezember 2010)

Moin,

Ich und ein paar Kumpel haben für nächstes Jahr das Haus "Lilletorp" direkt am Øymarksjøen in Südnorwegen gebucht und wollen da Anfang Juli auf Hechte und Barsche los |supergri

Hat jemand schon erfahrungen in diesem See gesammelt? und generell, was ist im Juli in Norwegen zu beachten?? Vor allem interessiert mich welche Taktike erfolgversrechend sind!

Außerdem soll es laut dem Reiseveanstalter (Angelreisen Hamburg) da auch Quappen geben! Ist im Juli mit quappen zu rechnen oder wäre ein solcher fang utopisch??

wäre dankbar für infos |kopfkrat


----------



## Hanne87 (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Hechturlaub am Haldenvassdraget - Øymarksjøen*

Hallo 
also ich war schon zwei mal in haldenvassdraget und beide male haben wir über angelreisen Hamburg gebucht.
Ich war im Haus Neset und vidsyn.
Am besten haben wir beim schleppen mit rapala Deep tail dancer 11 gefangen. Die genau farbbezeichnung weiß ich leider nicht mehr. 
Zum werfen war der beste Köder der rapala jointed 13 in barsch Design. 
Wenn du noch genauere Infos braucht meld dich per pn.
MfG Hannes


----------

